#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Behringer superamps

## MusicXtra

Voor de liefhebber van Behringer, ze gaan zich op het pad van echt heftige versterkers begeven. Klik hier maar eens. :EEK!:

----------


## FiëstaLj

Erg jammer dat ze zo lelijk zijn !

----------


## Hansound

Klinkt stoer  6000 watt...
Ben benieuwd wat ze echt leveren..
En dan de klank...  niet geheel onbelangrijk :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

Behalve de klank ben ik ook heel benieuwd naar de betrouwbaarheid....
Er kunnen best rare dingen gebeuren als er iets stuk gaat. :EEK!:

----------


## renevanh

6000 echte Wattjes over een IEC?
Zullen wel Behringer Wattjes zijn...

----------


## Hansound

Ze zullen dan ook geen 1000den euro's kosten

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

eerst proberen en dan bekeren??? laat ze de stap maken we komen er vanzelf wel achter of het wel degelijk wel of niet wat(t) is...

----------


## JVS

Het zou de eerste fatsoenlijk klinkende en betrouwbare klasse-D eindtrap uit China zijn die ik tegenkom. Ik sta er dus nogal sceptisch tegenover....

----------


## MusicXtra

Tsja, hoe goedkoop ze ook zullen zijn, ze zullen altijd worden vergeleken met veel duurdere concurrenten.

----------


## Hansound

Nou een A-B testje is redelijk snel gedaan.
Heb laatst een RCF versterker van een paar honderd euro getest en daar hoef ik echt geen 5x zo dure lab voor in de plaats te nemen.
Dus mischien is het zn geld wel waard.
Ze zullen we redelijk vlot op marktplaats staan voor n prikkie, (hoewel dat natuurlijk alweer genoeg zegt).. :Cool:

----------


## speakertech

> 6000 echte Wattjes over een IEC?
> Zullen wel Behringer Wattjes zijn...



is al eens een discussie over geweest. Het gemiddelde vermogen bij muziek is ca een achtste deel, dus gemiddeld stroomverbruik ook. Stellen we het rendement van een modern ontwerp op 80%, dan is de gemiddelde stroomopname ongeveer 1000 watt. Kan dus makkelijk door een IEC.

Speakertech

----------


## Waveform

Zou al straf zijn moest hij meer kunnen leveren dan een Crest 9001 of Crown 5002vz.

----------


## hardstyle

Ik denk dat het allemaal een beetje overdreven is, de vormgeving vind ik dan wel weer mooi :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Turboke

De hedendaagse cresten zijn ook wel veel van hun pluimen kwijt hoor.

----------


## frederic

Wat wel zo is dat er veel voorbeelden zijn, waardoor copieren en verbeteren een stuk goedkoper is dan voor de pioniers in het vak.

Het allergrootste mankement van alle Behringer producten is de kwaliteit van de onderdelen.

----------


## hardstyle

:Wink: Zelfbouw

----------


## mvdwerff

Hopelijk doet de naam, iNUKE, zijn naam geen dienst!

----------


## showband

vind i-nuke wel een leuke satire op apple produkten.

----------


## SPS

Heren, heren, heren,

Wat een vooroordelen en veronderstellingen zonder een cent kennis en ervaring mbt het genoemde produkt!

Vergelijking met veel duurdere concurrenten (hoewel..prijs is nog niet bekend??) is  in ieder geval voor opdrachtgevers altijd in het voordeel van de goedkoopste hoor!

Zie ook andere threads waarin de triple A merken niet meer aan bod komen in grote delen van de markt. Lekker blijven zitten met je amps van 5000 euro omdat de buur de klant net zo tevreden stelt met eentje van 785 euro! 

Wait and see (and test) zou ik zeggen, en dan pas oordelen.

enne 5000 watt uit een iec? dat doet de FP6400 toch ook? Of zijn dat geen echte watten..............

Paul

----------


## @lex

> Vergelijking met veel duurdere concurrenten (hoewel..prijs is nog niet bekend??) is  in ieder geval voor opdrachtgevers altijd in het voordeel van de goedkoopste hoor!
> Paul



Nou volgens mij maakte ik zelf toch nog steeds de beslissing over welke spullen ik koop en niet mijn opdrachtgever. En je hebt gelijk dat je aan het kortste eind trekt als je buurman goedkoper is, maar als je een rack met behringertroep een hele avond de sound hoort vergallen dan weet je ook waarom je de klanten die je wel hebt, bij jou aankloppen.

Ik ben in het theater nog steeds geen ampracks tegengekomen met Behringer amps erin (noch aan de tourende kant, nog aan de installatiekant). Wat mij betreft zegt dit veel over betrouwbaarheid en geluidkwaliteit!

@lex

----------


## MusicXtra

> Vergelijking met veel duurdere concurrenten (hoewel..prijs is nog niet bekend??) is  in ieder geval voor opdrachtgevers altijd in het voordeel van de goedkoopste hoor!
> 
> Paul



Wellicht als je af en toe op de schooldisco moet draaien maar toch echt niet als je wekelijks op pad bent en blind moet kunnen vertrouwen op je spullen.
En een opdrachtgever is er ook heel erg bij gebaat dat je kwaliteit levert.

----------


## SPS

> Wellicht als je af en toe op de schooldisco moet draaien maar toch echt niet als je wekelijks op pad bent en blind moet kunnen vertrouwen op je spullen.
> En een opdrachtgever is er ook heel erg bij gebaat dat je kwaliteit levert.



Zeker! Betrouwbaarheid is een doorslaggevend argument!
Maar wat dat betreft heb ik met de Behr. versterkers geen slechte ervaringen. Weliswaar alleen in de installatievorm.. Zelf gebruik ik EV en Dynacord amps on the road. 
Maar de EP2500 al een flink aantal malen in sportkantines /buurthuizen etc geinstalleerd en die draaien hun uurtjes perfect weg.
En zeker ook daar geldt: een amp van 395 euro krijgt de voorkeur boven eentje van 1200 euro! En dat bedoel ik ook. Je kunt een leuke offerte maken voor zo'n club, maar met een offerte voor eeen EV 2200 tov de EP2500 prijs je jezelf uit de markt. En geen hond die het hoort hoor!

Paul

----------


## NesCio01

Bij mij is niet alleen de klant koning,
ook het publiek krijgt dit predicaat!

Ik vind het toch altijd erg fijn te horen dat niet
alleen de mix mooi was, maar juist ook de klankkleur.

Met dit in het achterhoofd durf ik echt niet met merken
aan te komen die - in mijn oren - slecht presteren.

Natuurlijk ligt het aan je budget en aan wat je doet en waar.

grtz

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Ik vind het toch altijd erg fijn te horen dat niet
> alleen de mix mooi was, maar juist ook de klankkleur.



Misschien ligt het aan mijn definitie van mix, maar volgens mij is een mix die niet lekker klinkt, geen mix.
Klankkleur is naar mijn mening een essentieel onderdeel van de mix. De beide begrippen "mix" en "klankkleur" kun je niet los van elkaar zien, maar zijn onlosmakelijk met elkaar verbonden.

Groet, Rob.

----------


## Waveform

Djeezes, wat een uiteenzetting hahaha

----------


## renevanh

> De beide begrippen "mix" en "klankkleur" kun je niet los van elkaar zien, maar zijn onlosmakelijk met elkaar verbonden.



Steek eens een CD in je speler en gooi die over je PA.
Met je EQ en processing kun je heel veel met de klankkleur doen, maar aan de mix helemaal niks. Dat zijn echt wel twee verschillende dingen als je het mij vraagt  :Wink:

----------


## Mike Manders

Nou, een Lab behoort tot het best klinkende wat er bestaat, dus om zomaar te zeggen dat een RCF het net zo goed doet is nogal wat.

----------


## showband

hier is tie.

en qua gewicht..... DEMN

YouTube - Kanaal van behringer

----------


## EVfreak

Waarschijnlijk leef ik nog in het stenen tijdperk kwa versterking en ben ik ver weg de enige nog die met mijn rack vol met Macro-Techs en Crest onderweg ben. En ik geloof echt wel dat die schakelende dingen ondertussen véééél verbeterd en stabieler zijn ten opzichte van de begin jaren...(denk er soms ook wel eens over na om over te gaan op LAB's) Maar DIT?! Nee, ik kan er op geen enkele manier voorstander van zijn en worden. Een pakje lucht verpakt in wat (licht)metalen platen. Ik kan mij totaal niet voorstellen dat zo een ding uithoudt wat op papier staat. Ben ook benieuwd of die dingen het mechanisch een beetje uithouden in een rack dat onderweg is. En om nu te zeggen dat dat niet de markt is waar deze versterkers voor ontworpen zijn, en dat ze eerder bedacht zijn voor een vaste installatie daar zie ik het nut ook niet direct van in om daar nu meteen (veder)lichte amps te gaan installeren.
Ik denk dat we binnenkort een GSM als amp aan de speakers aan het knopen zijn. Loop je gezellig over straat en ben je aan het shoppen met 6000Wrms in je binnenzak! DE TOEKOMST als je het mij vraagt

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ach, het is weer een nieuw product waar de spec's er veelbelovend van uitzien. Afwachten dus maar.....

Ik weet nog dat de EP2500 uitkwam, daar had ook iedereen zijn mening over... Ook ik had er toen een aantal stuks van gekocht, lekker goedkoop, veel vermogen... en op zich nog prima dingen ook, met natuurlijk een paar beperkingen ( koeling, klank niet lekker crisp, etc.)... maar uiteindelijk wel met een prima prijs/kwaliteit verhouding.Overigens heb ik ze nog steeds in diverse van mijn (verhuur)setjes zitten.

Terugkijkend op veel producten van Behringer zal dat laatste  (die prima prijs/kwaliteit verhouding) hier ook wel voor gelden... maar of dat een reden is om de A-merk amp-en gelijk maar te koop aan te bieden??? De tijd zal het leren.....

----------


## SPS

Ach, als je het nu eens heeel simpel maakt:

Een versterker heeft als enige taak om de electrische energie vanuit het electriciteitsnet door te geven aan de speakers. Liefst nog precies volgens het ritme van het stuursignaal. Meer is het niet!

Oh ja, en galvanische scheiding. Daarom hadden we een knoert van een trafo nodig op 50 hz, maar dat hoeft niet meer. Gewoon hoogfrequent met een klein spoeltje en een ferrietkerntje. Weegt niks meer.........

Dus, waarom zou het niet kunnen? 3000 w output bij een gewicht van 3 kg?

Het wachten is nu nog op nieuwe manieren van het in trilling brengen van de lucht.
Want dat is nog steeds zoooo 20e eeuws. Met papier en karton en magneten en zo.
Met een shit rendement (10% is al geweldig...)

Hebben we die 3000 watt versterker ook niet meer nodig. 

Paul

----------


## steed

> Zeker! Betrouwbaarheid is een doorslaggevend argument!
> Maar wat dat betreft heb ik met de Behr. versterkers geen slechte ervaringen. Weliswaar alleen in de installatievorm.. Zelf gebruik ik EV en Dynacord amps on the road. 
> Maar de EP2500 al een flink aantal malen in sportkantines /buurthuizen etc geinstalleerd en die draaien hun uurtjes perfect weg.
> En zeker ook daar geldt: een amp van 395 euro krijgt de voorkeur boven eentje van 1200 euro! En dat bedoel ik ook. Je kunt een leuke offerte maken voor zo'n club, maar met een offerte voor eeen EV 2200 tov de EP2500 prijs je jezelf uit de markt. En geen hond die het hoort hoor!
> 
> Paul



Ik ben toch wel erg benieuwd, het behoort niet tot de top, maar goed...zou het eerst wel eens willen zien en horen voordat ik een conclusie trek, dus op naar een beurs dan maar....
Ik ben het met bovenstaande eens, dat men in NL meestal veel voor weinig wil en als het voor installatie doeleinden goed werkt, waarom niet? De klank eigenschappen van een Lab mogen dan wel erg goed zijn, maar als ik dan weer kijk naar de slewrate van Lab, dan vind ik dit niet erg bijzonder en al helemaal niet voor de prijs..vind de slewrate toch ook wel erg belangrijk bij een versterker keuze....kortom bij installatie, verhuur en verkoop zijn meerdere zaken die erg belangrijk zijn voor de keuze van een product. Ken genoeg Behringer die al jaren zonder problemen hun werk doen...das dan snel terug verdient met name in de rental...haha :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> De klank eigenschappen van een Lab mogen dan wel erg goed zijn, maar als ik dan weer kijk naar de slewrate van Lab, dan vind ik dit niet erg bijzonder en al helemaal niet voor de prijs..vind de slewrate toch ook wel erg belangrijk bij een versterker keuze....



Waarom zijn cijfertjes belangrijk als de klank goed is? :Confused:  :Confused: 
Daar kan ik met de beste wil van de wereld geen enkele reden voor bedenken. :Cool:

----------


## Hansound

> Ik ben toch wel erg benieuwd, het behoort niet tot de top, maar goed...zou het eerst wel eens willen zien en horen voordat ik een conclusie trek, dus op naar een beurs dan maar....
> Ik ben het met bovenstaande eens, dat men in NL meestal veel voor weinig wil en als het voor installatie doeleinden goed werkt, waarom niet? De klank eigenschappen van een Lab mogen dan wel erg goed zijn, maar als ik dan weer kijk naar de slewrate van Lab, dan vind ik dit niet erg bijzonder en al helemaal niet voor de prijs..vind de slewrate toch ook wel erg belangrijk bij een versterker keuze....kortom bij installatie, verhuur en verkoop zijn meerdere zaken die erg belangrijk zijn voor de keuze van een product. Ken genoeg Behringer die al jaren zonder problemen hun werk doen...das dan snel terug verdient met name in de rental...haha



Dit volg ik ook niet helemaal,
Wat kunnen mij die cijfers schelen als mn amp perfect klinkt,
En het merk wat erop staat maakt me dan ook niet zo veel uit, maar de ervaring leert dat er toch wel gerenommeerde merken op staan wil het echt goed klinken.

Dat een Berhinger amp zich snel terugverdiend geloof ik meteen maar als je hem verhuurt en hij stopt ermee heb je al snel flink meerkosten... en een ontevreden klant. :Frown:

----------


## showband

overigens, ben ik de enige die de specs van de I-nuke en die van de PEAVEY IPR 1600 erg op elkaar vind lijken?

http://www.peavey.com/assets/literat...01260_8659.pdf

----------


## frederic

> Dit volg ik ook niet helemaal,
> Wat kunnen mij die cijfers schelen als mn amp perfect klinkt,
> En het merk wat erop staat maakt me dan ook niet zo veel uit, maar de ervaring leert dat er toch wel gerenommeerde merken op staan wil het echt goed klinken.
> 
> Dat een Berhinger amp zich snel terugverdiend geloof ik meteen maar als je hem verhuurt en hij stopt ermee heb je al snel flink meerkosten... en een ontevreden klant.



²

En als je op een klus met Behringer amps en mentafel pech hebt, kun je ongetwijfeld op een berg bijkomende kritiek gaan rekenen van de klant.

----------


## MusicXtra

> ²
> 
> En als je op een klus met Behringer amps en mentafel pech hebt, kun je ongetwijfeld op een berg bijkomende kritiek gaan rekenen van de klant.



En terecht, iedere pro weet dat Behringer niet erg betrouwbaar is, wanneer je dus essentiële van dat merk hebt zonder spare neem je bewust een risico.
Een Behringer amp is prima maar dan voor die extra subjes of monitorgroep zodat je bij uitval niet gelijk in kunt gaan pakken.

----------


## Hansound

> En terecht, iedere pro weet dat Behringer niet erg betrouwbaar is, wanneer je dus essentiële van dat merk hebt zonder spare neem je bewust een risico.
> Een Behringer amp is prima maar dan voor die extra subjes of monitorgroep zodat je bij uitval niet gelijk in kunt gaan pakken.



Het heeft één voordeel,  het is zo goedkoop dat je er altijd een spare van kunt meenemen,  word wel een iets grotere bus kopen maar ja :Big Grin:

----------


## Gitarist 62

> En terecht, iedere pro weet dat Behringer niet erg betrouwbaar is, wanneer je dus essentiële van dat merk hebt zonder spare neem je bewust een risico.
> Een Behringer amp is prima maar dan voor die extra subjes of monitorgroep zodat je bij uitval niet gelijk in kunt gaan pakken.



ergens moet ik je wel gelijk geven... maar toch: mijn ervaring is dat de twee ep2500 ampjes die ik ooit heb gekocht toen ff het geld op was al weer jaren trouw hun dienst bewijzen... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## frederic

> ergens moet ik je wel gelijk geven... maar toch: mijn ervaring is dat de twee ep2500 ampjes die ik ooit heb gekocht toen ff het geld op was al weer jaren trouw hun dienst bewijzen...



Tot je op een klus pech hebt. Je zal het wel horen  :Wink:

----------


## chippie

Plak er een sticker op van een A merk en hij klinkt voor de meeste volledig anders en zelfs beter dan een Behringer.

Alleen wij de gebruikers weten het verschil. 

De leek kijkt enkel en alleen naar het merk.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Plak er een sticker op van een A merk en hij klinkt voor de meeste volledig anders en zelfs beter dan een Behringer.



Helaas wordt hij daardoor niet betrouwbaarder. :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

Kijk als een crown, peavey of behringer flutamp 3,5 kilo weegt. Een kwart van de prijs is. En je een klein top-paaltje-sub systeem tweeweg actief gebruikt op standaard <250man feestjes... Je gebruikt waarschijnlijk een derde van het vermogen waarvoor ze gemaakt zijn. (800w op 8 ohm op 250W tot 400W speakers)

Dan stop je er toch drie van in een kist. Weegt ie nog maar tien kilo... En heb je een spare amp mee....  :Wink:

----------


## Hansound

> Plak er een sticker op van een A merk en hij klinkt voor de meeste volledig anders en zelfs beter dan een Behringer.
> 
> Alleen wij de gebruikers weten het verschil. 
> 
> De leek kijkt enkel en alleen naar het merk.



 
Ik zet veel sub-paal-top setjes weg, en inderdaad is het lekker goedkoop om dan van die flutamps te gebruiken.
T-amp heeft ook zo;n nep digiding dat erg op de Labs lijkt,  ziet er stoer uit en het werkt op zich best hoor, maar als ik zelf een avond met zulke amps aan de slag ben hoor ik echt dat ik goedkope amps meeheb, en sta ik met tegenzin een bandje te mixen. klinkt gewoon K*T al die chinese Z**I  :Mad:

----------


## Gast1401081

je hebt 2 soorten amps : installatie en touring. 
Voor de touring amps worden net iets dikkere pcb's gebruikt, net iets grotere soldeereilanden, etc etc. 
Als mijn amp in een kist rond de wereld gestuurd word heb ik ook iets steviger -lees betrouwbaarder- materiaal. 

Maar voor een vaste installatie zijn die Behringers poriimma..

----------


## steed

> je hebt 2 soorten amps : installatie en touring. 
> Voor de touring amps worden net iets dikkere pcb's gebruikt, net iets grotere soldeereilanden, etc etc. 
> Als mijn amp in een kist rond de wereld gestuurd word heb ik ook iets steviger -lees betrouwbaarder- materiaal. 
> 
> Maar voor een vaste installatie zijn die Behringers poriimma..




Vaste installatie dikke prima idd...maar ook de goedkope klussen. Ik ga ook niet met een Meyersound stack staan met behringer erachter..haha..maar als een klant een goedkope set wil, zeg scholen of een lokale DJ "boer", dan gaat hij snel akkoord met een Dap/Behringer setje...daarnaast kan je de set vrij voordelig en snel weg zetten, hangt ook een beetje vanaf in welk segment je zit denk ik. Bij inhuur c.q. bedrijven die kwaliteit willen gaan natuurlijk geen Behringer mee. Laat me verassen wat die versterker gaat doen.

----------


## chippie

Ik gebruik wel Crowntjes I-Tech.
Maar bij ons zeggen ze goesting is koop.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar voor een vaste installatie zijn die Behringers poriimma..



Neem aan dat ze die dingen zo licht hebben gemaakt om ermee te touren....

----------


## Rolandino

> Tot je op een klus pech hebt. Je zal het wel horen



Ook met betrouwbare A-merken kun je pech hebben op lokatie.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Dan stop je er toch drie van in een kist. Weegt ie nog maar tien kilo... En heb je een spare amp mee....



Voor de prijs van die A-merk amp heb je een compleet reserve RACKJE van die Behringer/Peavey/Aldi flut-amps. Dus daar hoef je het ook niet echt voor te laten, als er dan iets uit knalt is het een viertal stekkers ompluggen, knoppen omgooien en je PA is binnen de minuut weer in de lucht.

Als je helemaal sneaky bent kun je creatief doen met wat relais en zelfs een live fail-over maken (PLOF! *klik* en door gaat de muziek...), maar misschien is dat een beetje overengineering.  :Big Grin: 

Ik ben zelf wel van mening dat Behringer apparatuur selectief wel te slikken is. Hun digitaal spul heb ik nooit over te klagen gehad, maar het nieuwe analoge spul (bv. XENYX serie mixers) klinkt gewoon als een moeras vol met bagger. De oude Europower-serie is trouwens dan weer wel goed te doen, ouderwetse conventionele amp die gebouwd is als een tank.

----------


## showband

> Ook met betrouwbare A-merken kun je pech hebben op lokatie.



powersoft, qsc, enz met normaal gebruik heb ik daar ook problemen mee gehad.
Dat doet erg pijn aan de portemonaie  :Frown:

----------


## Rolandino

DAt bedoel ik !

Wil er alleen mee zeggen dat het bullshit is met zo een uitspraak van dat je met Amerken NOOIT uitval hebt tegenover de Bmerken.

Ik ben van mening dat deze amps best wel redelijk zijn voor hun prijs aangezien de oude serie's ook jaren meegaan zonder gezeur.

----------


## Turboke

Heb nog geen problemen gehad met de Camco en MC², en dat kan ik niet zeggen van de B-merken of modellen.

----------


## frederic

> Ook met betrouwbare A-merken kun je pech hebben op lokatie.



Tuurlijk, maar de klant kan het argument "slecht materiaal" niet meer gebruiken als fout gaat bij een klus.

Als je met Behringer toekomt, zullen velen al met de tweeloop klaar zitten om U af te schieten, als het fout gaat. 
En zelfs als het niet fout gaat, gaan ze nog redenen zoeken om minder te moeten betalen dan de afgesproken prijs.
het bergip "het klonk niet goed" is zeer rekbaar als het aankomt op betalen.
Als je met D&B afkomt zullen er al veel hun klep dicht houden vooralleer domme commentaar te geven.

Dat is het verschil tussen een A en een C merk.

----------


## Rolandino

*Tuurlijk, maar de klant kan het argument "slecht materiaal" niet meer gebruiken als fout bij het falen van een klus.

Als je met Behringer toekomt, zullen velen al met de tweeloop klaar zitten om U af te schieten als het fout gaat.*

Vindt ik flauwekul. Als er iets uitvalt met een Amerk is de klant net zo ontevreden dan met een Bmerk. en hij zal niet minder ontevreden zijn omdat je een amerk hebt staan die uitvalt.

Tja ik heb hier 4 europower versterkers van behringer die al ruim 5jaar 2x per week weg zijn zonder ellende.

Ik heb hier al vanaf het begin de Synqs DIGIT series in gebruik die wekelijks on the road zijn en nog nooit ellende. ( ja een keer ellende mijn hele rack kapot maar kwam door de generator ) 

Ik heb sinds kort een nieuw rack met QSC PLen erin en  bij de eerste avond in gebruikname begeeft er een het samen met een DBX x-over Maar toch ..........

Binnen een jaar mijn DBX driverrack kapot tot 2x toe
Heb draadloze mic van sennheiser in 1 jaar 3x stuk gehad terwijl mijn oude draadloze mic van JB systems al ruim 3 jaar zijn werk doet zonder problemen 

Zo kan ik wel doorgaan.

NATUURLIJK is er verschil in klank en duurzaamheid maar daar is ook de prijs na.

Maar menig publiek is het een bout van wat voor merk versterker - speaker - movinghead noem maar op er op een feest aanwezig is als er maar herrie en licht is.

Alleen wij als pro horen of zien de verschillen. En wij beslissen wat we willen gebruiken waar je tevreden mee bent.

En wij moeten niet appels met peren vergelijken. 

Mijn mening is gewoon dat je geluk moet hebben met produkten of ze nou zijn uit het a of b segment

Ook Amerken hebben maandagmorgen produkten.

----------


## showband

de waarheid ligt in het midden.

Als jij een theaterproductie aan van der ende aanbied dan begint die met een lijst verplichte materialen. Nou dan moet je gewoon offereren wat daar op staat.

Als jij een 1200 euro per avond PA voor gewone nederlandse feestjes neerzet, dan zullen ze topmateriaal eisen. En dat is terecht.

Als jij je wilt onderscheiden in de budgetmarkt kun je het proberen met de mooiste spullen voor dezelfde prijs te doen als de gewone PA boer. Maar dat proberen er best veel.

Je kan proberen met duur of budgetspul te knijpen. Maar voor gaas gaan als het stuk gaat.

Of je kan open een offerte doen voor materiaal in AA+ A B of zelfs C categorie en daar een duidelijk omschreven prijs in maken.

Jouw onderhoud en redundancy tactiek is het stukje professionele input die er voor moet zorgen dat het spulletje werkt en klinkt zoals je voor dat budget mag verwachten. Daar word je voor gehuurd. Een nette mix op spullen die werken, voor een faire prijs. (niet duur, niet goedkoop maar fair is het woord)

-Dus inderdaad, bij een verhuurder die met "behringer 32 kanaals mixers van 400 euro" aankomt kun je shit verwachten. Die is dus duidelijk niet professioneel bezig. Want dat spul performt gewoon niet. Volgens geen enkele standaard bruikbaar. Dan krijg je het " maar waar kom je mee aanzetten dan?” verhaal)
-Maar bij een "powersoft budget" verhuurder waar amps van uitfikken is de klant als het mis gaat volgens mij bozer. Die gaat, terwijl hij een serieuze prijs wenst te betalen voor kwaliteit, alsnog de mist in.
In beide gevallen is de backup voorziening belangrijker dan de originele keuze voor materiaal....

Ik bied op bruiloften een bodemprijs setup aan met conventionele amps waar altijd een backup bij zit voor de hele kritische keten. Dat is wel budgetspul dus er gaat ook spul stuk. +/- een keer per jaar. En dat is meestal bij de soundcheck al duidelijk. Vorig jaar voor het eerst in 4 jaar tijdens een optreden. (die QSC amp) Zolang ik het in een kwartier kan oplossen accepteert het publiek dat. ja. Dat er iets stuk kan dat is zolang je het terstond kan oplossen best begrijpelijk voor de mensen. Als ik dat soort optredens met A-merken zou doen is mijn marge weg zelfs als ik mijn prijs aanzienlijk boven andere bands zou zetten. En heb ik zeker geen budget voor spares. Zonder spares spelen lijkt me verschrikkelijk.

----------


## Rolandino

Het verhaal hierboven heeft niets te maken met de werking van a of bmerk maar meer met de keuze die je maakt voor bepaalde projecten.

Als er een rider is waarop staat dat de eis is om de klus te doen met bv Pioneer moet je er geen DAP of JB neerplanten.

Dat is heel anders.

Als je een Amerk set hebt staan ( heb je 99% GEEN spare bij omdat je het merk vertrouwt ) mocht deze het begeven heb je toch een probleem ( als je geen spare hebt bij je tenminste ) 

Ik neem altijd spare mee als ik onderweg ben op klus ( en van huis ben ) of het nu een Amerk is of een Bmerk. Je kan wel vertrouwen op je Amerk maar ook die kan de geest geven net op dat moment dat jij het niet verwacht.

Wij lopen altijd een risico op falen van ( of het nu om een Bmerk of Amerk gaat ) onze spullen.

De meeste SERIEUSE collega's die een keer zo een budget set neerzetten ( versterkerrack ) hebben altijd spare ( ik wel tenminste ) in mijn Synq rack heb ik altijd een spare versterker zitten ( voor de prijs en gewicht kun je het permitteren ) dan kun  je a la minuut prikken en weer verder gaan.

Ik zeg niet dat een Bmerk beter is dan een Amerk maar er zijn genoeg collega's die juist met die Bmerken goede shows neerzetten en onze klanten overnemen omdat het budget meer aanspreekt die hun aanbieden en tevreden zijn met de show die is gegeven en herhalingsvatbaar is.

Het heeft ook te maken met HOE ga je met je spullen om een collega met een Bmerk die een goede mix kan neerzetten kan / zal meer werk hebben dan een collega met allemaal topspul die geen mix kan neerzetten. Conclussie : weinig investeren KAN meer geld opleveren en gaat het kapot na een jaar koop je weer een nieuwe )

Ik heb zelf in het verleden op een DJfeest een draaitafel van Synq ( DEMOmodel zonder logo erop ) neergezet tussen de Technics en de DJ ( JEAN ) heeft zijn set gedraaid met de Synq en 1 Technics en kwam tot de conclusie dat hij de Synq draaitafel fijner vond om mee te draaien dan de vertrouwde Technics ( hij zei wel dat de tijd moet leren van dat nwe produkt ) 

De tijd heeft het geleerd maar door slechte MARKETING is het hem niet geworden en blijft het een "slecht" produkt.

----------


## Hansound

> Maar menig publiek is het een bout van wat voor merk versterker - speaker - movinghead noem maar op er op een feest aanwezig is als er maar herrie en licht is.
> 
> Alleen wij als pro horen of zien de verschillen. En wij beslissen wat we willen gebruiken waar je tevreden mee bent.
> 
> En wij moeten niet appels met peren vergelijken.



 
Tja als je er zo over denkt dan heb je aan een Behringer amp een prima ding.
 :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Tja als je er zo over denkt dan heb je aan een Behringer amp een prima ding.



Het is natuurlijk wel zo dat er binnen het vakgebied een behoorlijke mate van merkengeilheid heerst. Als publiek van gewone stervelingen zie je alleen maar een berg kisten en zwarte kastjes op een paaltje, waar geluid uit komt, wij zien als professionals dan misschien een rackje met QSC en Turbosound 12" topjes.

Een normaal publiek zal je ook niet uitlachen als je een rack vol met EP2500 op monitors neerzet -- ik vraag me af of ze zoiets zelfs wel zouden merken, of alleen een zwarte doos met wat roostertjes en knopjes zien staan. Het wordt wat anders als die EP2500's op je klus vrolijk de geest geven.

Kijk, voor een top-end conferentie of klus in een stadion ga ik ook geen Behringer of Synq amps neergooien. Maar dan heb je het over een budget van ettelijke duizenden euro's voor PA, en is het net zo makkelijk om een collega te vragen die D&B in de loods heeft staan.

Het wijkfeestje wat een paar honderd euro uit wil geven aan een setje met 12" topjes en een subje eronder, daar wil ik mijn Synq versterker en DAP K-112 topjes wel aan wagen. Als ik, zoals Showband zei, in dat soort bodemprijs-situaties bij moet gaan huren dan loop ik mijn eigen plank leeg te roven. Maar het risico op storingen is inderdaad op zo'n budget-klus wel groter.

----------


## Hansound

Merkengeilheid is helaas een feit,
Ik zie eerlijk gezegd ook niet waarom er een zwaar overbemeten A-merk op een bruiloft moet staan met 100 bezoekers...

Ik zie echt wel de mogelijkheden van een Behringer setje, zeker als monitor amps.
Maar om nou te zeggen dat er Herrie moet zijn... :EEK!:

----------


## Turboke

Wij zien als professionals dan misschien een rackje met QSC en Turbosound 12" topjes.

*Nee heb ook liever toch wat anders op mijn Turbosound staan dan QSC.*

Een normaal publiek zal je ook niet uitlachen als je een rack vol met EP2500 op monitors neerzet -- ik vraag me af of ze zoiets zelfs wel zouden merken.

*Publiek zal het niet merken, maar de artiest zal er zeker een verschil in merken de sound van die EP2500 zal zeker niet zijn zoals van een andere.*

wij hebben de EP2500 ook gehad en als er iets muziek moet uitkomen dan is dit daar handig voor, eenmalig gebruik voor niet al te belangrijke job of carnaval en daarna direct de deur uit, kan je dan ook nog mooi verkopen aan leuke prijs daar ze nog geen leeftijd hebben.

----------


## steed

> Wij zien als professionals dan misschien een rackje met QSC en Turbosound 12" topjes.
> 
> *Nee heb ook liever toch wat anders op mijn Turbosound staan dan QSC.*
> 
> Een normaal publiek zal je ook niet uitlachen als je een rack vol met EP2500 op monitors neerzet -- ik vraag me af of ze zoiets zelfs wel zouden merken.
> 
> *Publiek zal het niet merken, maar de artiest zal er zeker een verschil in merken de sound van die EP2500 zal zeker niet zijn zoals van een andere.*
> 
> wij hebben de EP2500 ook gehad en als er iets muziek moet uitkomen dan is dit daar handig voor, eenmalig gebruik voor niet al te belangrijke job of carnaval en daarna direct de deur uit, kan je dan ook nog mooi verkopen aan leuke prijs daar ze nog geen leeftijd hebben.



Ik zou het nog sterker vertellen. Ik ga voor de rest geen namen noemen qua artiesten. Maar we hebben vorig jaar een bekende NL artiest mogen doen welke graag met Nexo PS15 wilde draaien. Akkoord wij PS15 ingehuurd, omdat wij deze zelf niet verhuren. Daarnaast hebben wij van de monitoring de logo's afgeplakt i.v.m. opname. Als test hebben wij een Omnitronic speaker neergelegd, lijkend op Nexo echter geluidsverschil totaal verschillend, gewoon rechtstreeks op een yamaha amp. 1) Na afloop vroegen wij de artiest om feedback over de monitoring en of hij verschil had gehoord.
2) Welke monitoring hij persoonlijk lekkerder vond klinken qua sound, maar vroeg ons de reden, omdat hij ervan uit ging dat alles Nexo was. 

3) Wij vroegen de zanger om aan te wijzen welke monitor hij lekkerder vond klinken. 

1) Hij had zeker verschil gehoord m.b.t. monitoring en vroeg hoe dit kon
2) Aangeven dat dit als test voor onszelf was.   
3) Je raad het nooit, maar hij wees na een aparte losstaande test de omnitronic aan als de speaker welke hij het lekkerste vond klinken en vaker mee wilde draaien.

Hij was stond verbaasd, mede omdat hij vaak Nexo adviseert en ervan overtuigd was dat dit Nexo was. 
Hij vond het niet erg, dat wij deze test hadden gedaan het heeft hem wel de ogen geopend. Niet dat Nexo slecht is, zeker niet, maar wel dat artiesten vele artiesten van horen zeggen of kennen kiezen voor een bepaald merk totdat ze in aanraking komen met een ander merk....praat je uiteraard over een erg groot prijsverschil....om even terug te komen op merken geilheid van artiesten maar ook van collega's. Daarna hebben wij de Omnitronics verkocht aan een drive in hobby show, maar was overigens wel een leuke test.

----------


## bones2001

Leuk verhaal, wat betreft merkengeilheid,
maar leg nu die omnitronics eens voor een live band neer, en doe de test
nog eens. Denk dat de uitkomst dan heel anders zal zijn....

----------


## Turboke

Is niet zozeer merkengeilheid, maar bepaalde merken zijn nu eenmaal beter of anders dan de rest en dat zijn ook meer dan 1 merk.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Leuk verhaal, wat betreft merkengeilheid,
> maar leg nu die omnitronics eens voor een live band neer, en doe de test
> nog eens. Denk dat de uitkomst dan heel anders zal zijn....



Zelfde geldt voor versterkers, neem eens een Lab, Crown of welk A-merk dan ook. Zit dan toch echt wel een hoorbaar verschil in, dan heb ik het nog niet over de betrouwbaarheid...

----------


## Stoney3K

> Is niet zozeer merkengeilheid, maar bepaalde merken zijn nu eenmaal beter of anders dan de rest en dat zijn ook meer dan 1 merk.



Nu moet ik eerlijk zeggen dat Nexo en Omnitronic natuurlijk wel héél ver uit elkaar liggen als het om prijsklasse gaat.

Maar elke fabrikant heeft zijn bagger en zijn juweeltjes, er is geen merk wat alléén maar perfecte apparatuur produceert. Dat er nu merken zijn die voornamelijk bagger produceren (of hebben geproduceerd) wil nog niet zeggen dat we die maar 'om het merk' buiten de deur moeten houden.

Kijk voor de grap naar Showtec. Een jaar of 15 terug was iedereen het er over eens dat het een budget-flutmerk was uit de elektronicawinkel voor de puber die net zijn thuisdisco wilde bouwen. En als je nu tegen een podium aankijkt, 9 van de 10 keer dat je een Sunstrip of Pixeltrack ziet. Had de verhuurder in kwestie die anders maar thuis moeten laten omdat de lichttech met zijn grote mond zei 'wij werken niet met Showtec'.

DAP is de laatste jaren ook aardig aan de weg wezen timmeren, en Behringer komt er misschien wat laat achteraan, maar ook daar komt tegenwoordig leuk spul vandaan. Weinig VJ's die je bijvoorbeeld zonder BCR2000 op stap ziet gaan.

----------


## Turboke

Een sunstrip kan je moeilijk vergelijken met een versterker lijkt me, en we moeten in onze sunstrips toch ook regelmatig onderdelen vervangen, heb ik gelukkig nog niet moeten doen in onze amps :Big Grin: .

----------


## steed

> Een sunstrip kan je moeilijk vergelijken met een versterker lijkt me, en we moeten in onze sunstrips toch ook regelmatig onderdelen vervangen, heb ik gelukkig nog niet moeten doen in onze amps.



Als je dan KIND Audio neemt, voor diegene die het niet kennen http://www.kindaudio.com, heeft ook een valse start gemaakt vroeger met hun amps. Als je nu kijkt wat er verkocht is en nog wordt verkocht door de wereld heen. Wij hebben KIND versterkers geïnstalleerd die na 16 jaar nog volop draaien en zonder problemen en wel elke dag in het rood...zeker vertrouwd, robuust voor touring en prijs technisch gelijk /lager aan Crown/Crest. Voor touring heerlijke versterkers en warme klank. Voor onze systemen sluit deze versterker goed aan, voor een ander systeem zou je een ander merk kunnen kiezen, versterker keuze qua klank maakt zeker wel uit zoals Music extra aangeeft, maar alles bezit elektronica en alles kan onverwacht stuk, fabrieksfoutje, piekje o.i maakt dan niet uit met welke systemen je werkt. 

Gebruik je de behringer voor de goedkope rental, dan heb je hem snel terug verdient, net als DAP of Showtec sunstrips verdien je gewoon eerder terug dan een CLS pixelbar. Tuurlijk is er een verschil qua lichtopbrengst of kwaliteit. Kijk eens naar de LED parren. CLS LED par mooi verhaal alle ledjes en spotjes zelfde kleur en uit één strip vervaardigd. M.a.w. als je 10 led parren naast elkaar hangt hebben alle spots dezelfde kleur blauw, rood e.d. andere merken parren zouden kleurverschil hebben, de ene spot is het blauw wat lichter als de andere. Maar bestel je nu een CLS par (8 stuks) en over een jaar weer (8 stuks) dan heb je waarschijnlijk versie 1 en versie 40, m.a.w. niet uit één strip vervaardigd dus ook kleur verschil, je betaald wel het dubbele... :Wink:  dus dan maar een Eurolite of Showtec en snel geld maken.

Hoeveel bedrijven gebruiken wel niet hele dure XLR kabel? ( en dan kijk je bij de mengtafel en zie je......juist DAP verloop kabeltjes) Heb ze gezien bij de duurste tafels....

Tegenwoordig zijn de materialen niet zo slecht meer als voorheen, kijk maar naar de auto industrie. (al hoe wel de meeste auto's en van de duurste merken weer retour fabriek worden gehaald i.v.m. problemen :Wink:  ) 

was eff of topic...

Maar we zullen zien waar Behringer vandaan gaat komen, we laten ons verrassen.

----------


## showband

+1 voorbeeld: 
-Op het vlak van zangmicrofoons zit je op het moment vast aan een handjevol (te dure) merken omdat de rest troep maakt. Dat zou makkelijk door chinezen bij bv sE goedkoper kunnen. Maar het gebeurd niet.
-Op het vlak van de digi-galmen kun je met een factor 10 prijsverschil soms nog mensen blij maken. (spx-90 versus dikke botique galmen)
-ook kun je een goede boom opzetten over dikke mengtafels gebruiken t.o.v. een submixertje. Dat is toepassing en lokatieafhankelijk of het KAN. In een kroeg gaat ruimtegebrek boven featureset.

(goedkope)merken worden soms ook vereenzelvigd met goedkope categorie. Terwijl mega-merken zoals yamaha vrijwel in elke klasse meedoet. En amper op de rotzooi in de onderklasse wordt afgerekend. Begint behringer van de onderklasse soms middenklasse zaken te bouwen. Maar ontkomt niet aan haar stigma. En dat ga je aan je potemonaie voelen als je jezelf daar niet aan kan onttrekken. Ik ben over weinig aankopen zo tevreden als mijn eerste generatie composer en 2-weg X-over. Die hebben diverse a-klasse spullen 10 jaar overleefd.

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Zelfde geldt voor versterkers, neem eens een Lab, Crown of welk A-merk dan ook. Zit dan toch echt wel een hoorbaar verschil in, dan heb ik het nog niet over de betrouwbaarheid...



Euhm, geldt helaas niet altijd!

Lab op laag ten opzichte van een Crown 5000, ja Crown wint.
Lab op laag ten opzichte van een Synq 3K6? nauwelijks hoorbaar
Synq op laag ten opzichte van een Digam 7000, JA!! synq wint DIK.... een 2de digam 7000 genomen, maar ook die wilde niet duwen.
Synq op laag ten opzichte van Crown, Ja, minimaal, crown wint het gewoon kwa Vette sound, duwt harder door heb je het idee, alleen, de synq gaat retestrak op het laag, je hebt bijna het idee dat een crown niet zo precies speelt.

(echt een kwestie van smaak in dit geval wat je beter vind)

Lab op monitor ten opzichte van een Sunq 2K2, 3K6, Lab wint het dik, veel opener helderder, beter!

Zo zie je maar weer, kwestie van smaak en gebruik van verschillende amps, maar ook speakers, processor enz zullen een rol meespelen in de sound.

----------


## Turboke

En over welke lab heb je het dan?

----------


## Rolandino

Let wel; dat de een mooi strak vi bdt vindt de ander weer blubberig.

Tis gewoon een kwestie van smaak.

Als we allemaal dezelfde smaak hadden hadden we dezelfde vrouw, dezelfde auto , hetzelfde huis, dezelfde verhuur spullen noem maar op.

Ik zeg het zo vaak op het forum hier : je moet geen appels met peren vergelijken.

Iets van 500 euro zal niet beter zijn als hetzelfde apparaat van bv 5000 euro.

MAAR het spul van 500 is zeker niet slecht en zeker zijn prijs/kwaliteitsverhouding waard.

Ga je produkten in dezelfde prijsklasse bekijken dan heb je er ook verschillende meningen over omdat de smaak persoonlijk is.

Ik heb klanten die met de QSC PL serie werken en bij uitbreiding financieel niet uitkwamen  en voor de gein de Synq Amps getest in vergelijking met de QSC en ze hebben een berg Synqs gekocht PUUR vanwege budget en voor het prijsverschil  tussen 2 PLen en de DIGITs 3K6  konden ze meer 3K6jes aanschaffen wat MEER power betekende  maar wel moesten inleveren qua klank tegenover de PLen EN ze hebben er geen spijt van. 

Iedereen loopt maar de Synqs af te zeiken vaak omdat ze het hebben gehoord van iemand maar zelf geen ervaringen hebben met deze amps.

Ik heb er al een aantal in gebruik zonder problemen op een uitzondering na.

Wat ik hier ook merk is dat als er een persoon iets afzeikt iedereen hetzelfde begint te doen maar als er meerdere zijn die positief over iets zijn dat altijd wordt tegen gesproken.

Niet iedereen heeft het budget om iets van een paar duizend euro te kopen.
Dus een alternatief van een paar honderd ligt dan meer in zijn smaak.

Als ik naar mezelf kijk heb ik spullen van een paar honderd die meer geld opleveren dan de spullen die enkele duizenden euro's hebben gekost.

En gaat er een budget AMP of wat dan ook kapot na 20x verhuren op een jaar koop je weer een nieuwe !

----------


## Watt Xtra

Turboke, ik heb het vergeleken met lab 6400 voor laag.
en voor de monitoren, 1300, 1200C en 2400. 
Gebruikte speakers, 18" reflex JBL2241, monitor een 12" minimax met een beyma KX12
Processor telkens dezelfde instellingen, Xilica.

@Roland, als jij na 20keer verhuren je spullen al terug verdient hebt... ben je erg goed bezig.  :Big Grin:  

Maar zoals ik al aangaf, op het mid-hoog, fullrange monitoren klinken de synq amps een heel stuk minder!!!!!! Hiervoor heb ik dus ook Labgruppen aangeschaft.

BoT, hoe de superamps van behringer gaan klinken, geen flauw idee... Er is tegenwoordig nog steeds heel veel troep tekoop, meestal ZEER goedkoop, daarna komt er eigenlijk al prima bruikbaar spul, oplopend tot highend, en megaprijzig.. Of het allemaal zn geld waard is is soms de vraag, maar zolang het betaald wordt, prima. Is alleen maar een goede markt werking.

De kunst is met jouw eisen, jouw portmonnee, de juiste producten te kiezen waar A jij tevreden mee bent, en B de boehoefte van jouw klanten kunt verwezelijken!
Hoe dat wordt ingevuld, moet ieder voor zich beslissen.

Alles afzeiken is makkelijk, hetgeen in de juiste contekst en perspectief te zien is al een stukje ingewikkelder..Om nog maar te zwijgen over andermans eisenpakket te oordelen.

----------


## e-sonic

ik las op de site over vermogens tot 6kW, maar welke speakers moeten dat verwerken?

Ik kom Behringer vooral in de vaste systemen tegen, type sportkantine, en daar gaat op zondag de knop wel eens open, na een wedstrijd met een pilsje op het terras, maar dat is met de gangbare versterkers van +/- 250-500 watt per kanaal prima te doen.  De glazen komen dan al van de tap getrild...

In het filmpje zie je een versterkerkast op een pink ronddraaien, maar dat lijkt me ook met 3a4 kg geen sinecure....

----------


## jeroen777

Heeft al iemand meer informatie over deze versterkers?
iemand ze al gehoord of gezien?

gr, Jeroen

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Leuk, iedere keer weer dezelfde discussies als het om nieuwe goedkope spullen gaat.

Ik denk dat veel pro's deze Inuke "powerplant" links zullen laten liggen, gewoon omdat het niet past bij de markt die ze bedienen en daarbij zelf hun keuzes hierin maken, wat wel en wat, vooral, niet bij hun strategie past.

Deze amps zullen veelal door beginners/budgetters gebruikt worden vanwege de Unique Selling Points;
- kost weinig
- weegt weinig
- staat wel stoer al dat "beschikbare"vermogen

Voor amps geldt voor mij toch wel de betrouwbaarheid en daar kun je het credo hanteren "if it sounds to good to be true, it usually is..... en laten we eerlijk zijn, deze amps lijken echt te mooi om waar te zijn...... Trek daar zelf maar je conclusie uit :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Waveform

> En gaat er een budget AMP of wat dan ook kapot na 20x verhuren op een jaar koop je weer een nieuwe !



Heel milieuvriendelijk dat...

----------


## Lynx

> Heel milieuvriendelijk dat...



En dan sta jij met je 'milieuvriendelijke' amps op een festival met 10.000 man die een paar ton aan afval produceren (plastic bekers!) en een stinkende aggregaat.. 

Dit kan een heel lang draadje worden met 100 verschillende meningen. Het feit is wel dat er markt is voor B merken. Zelfs onder de pro's

Showtec is ook een B merk maar kijk maar eens hoeveel showtec spul er op grote festivals en TV shows hangt.

Voorlopig weten we nog niet hoe deze amps zullen presteren en kunnen we dus ook geen oordeel vellen alleen maar omdat het een Behringer is. Misschien is dit wel de revolutie in de pro audio.. Misschien blijkt dat het echt een super amp is welke goed klinkt en een lange levensduur heeft en komen we erachter dat we jarenlang te veel betaald hebben voor de A merken. 

Misschien is het een flut ding.

Misschien.... We weten het niet... tijd zal het leren.

----------


## Ericsamandj

> ik las op de site over vermogens tot 6kW, maar welke speakers moeten dat verwerken?



Ik ben momenteel toch naarstig op zoek naar een dergelijke betaalbare versterker die zulke vermogens leverd.
Mijn dubbel 18 inch bassen zijn nu af en heb me na 3 klussen al lopen ergeren aan het gewicht van mijn amp rack. subs zijn 2kw per kant.
In mijn amprack zitten nu 3 american audio versterkers,  waarvan 2 voor de bassen. (rack weegt 90 kilo) Ik ben nog geen amp tegengekomen (op deze inuke na dan) die 2 x 3 kilowatt leverd op 4ohm.
Ik overweeg dus toch echt om deze versterker aan te schaffen en gewoon een aantal keren mee op klus te nemen.Is het niks dan kost het je geen bult, is het wel wat is het gewoon de moeite om er meerdere van aan te schaffen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik ben nog geen amp tegengekomen (op deze inuke na dan) die 2 x 3 kilowatt leverd op 4ohm.



Lab FP+13.000, 2*4400 Watt, PLM 20.000, 4*4400 Watt. Kost wat maar dan heb je ook wat. :Wink:

----------


## Turboke

MC² E90 2x4500W @ 4ohm

----------


## Ericsamandj

> MC² E90 2x4500W @ 4ohm



 Heb je daar ook een dealer voor?
Kan er geen vinden.
Die qsc en lab vallen al af vanwege de prijs.

----------


## Turboke

En vanaf welke prijs noem jij het dan teveel?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Die qsc en lab vallen al af vanwege de prijs.



Betrouwbaar veel vermogen kost geld, en vanaf welke prijs valt het wel binnen jouw budget?
Moet trouwens nog zien of die Berhinger zijn vermogen haalt...

----------


## Ericsamandj

Laten we zeggen max 1000 euro, eventueel 2e hands maar daar ben ik nogal huiverig voor.

----------


## Turboke

Dan vergeet die MC² ook al maar snel, kost zo rond de 3750,00 excl, btw :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Laten we zeggen max 1000 euro, eventueel 2e hands maar daar ben ik nogal huiverig voor.



Ik zou eerder huiverig zijn voor een nieuwe voor die prijs....

----------


## 4AC

Voor 1000 euro is tweedehands prima een flinke laag-amp te vinden. Zoiets als de bekende MA5000 of een Crest 8001/9001. Wil je echter ook nog lichtgewicht, dan word het lastig. Het aanbod is er heus wel, maar niet snel voor dat geld.

Dan zit er dus maar één ding op: het internet afspeuren. Ikzelf had overigens na minder dan een minuut marktplaats'eren al een Camco te pakken die aan je eisen voldoet.

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. OF je laat je verleiden door een b-merk/c-merk/whatever als Synq en gaat voor een 3K6. Veel over geschreven, meningen zijn verdeelt...
Pps. EN daar zit dan ook de connectie met dit topic; een Behringer Ineuk (wat een VERSCHRIKKELIJK achterlijke naam alleen al, kruising tussen Ipod/Apple marketingtermen en stoere jongetjes taal) zou een alternatief voor die Synq 3K6 kunnen zijn.

----------


## Waveform

> En dan sta jij met je 'milieuvriendelijke' amps op een festival met 10.000 man ..



En dan valt de helft van je PA uit omdat de geluidsfirma een beetje wou besparen en dan maar Behringer amps heeft gekocht.

Zo kan je inderdaad blijven doorgaan  :Wink:

----------


## Break the silence

> En dan valt de helft van je PA uit omdat de geluidsfirma een beetje wou besparen en dan maar Behringer amps heeft gekocht.
> 
> Zo kan je inderdaad blijven doorgaan



Koop je toch 1, 2, 3, ... x-aantal op reserve moest dit voorvallen. Ik heb me voorgenomen om, als ik mijn versterkers ga vervangen, en als de klank ok is, voor budget amps te gaan en er 1 of 2 op reserve te nemen. Dan ben ik alsnog een stuk goedkoper uit, en eventueel nog flexibeler ook als het moet ...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Koop je toch 1, 2, 3, ... x-aantal op reserve moest dit voorvallen.



En daar sta je dan op je festival met 3000 man publiek tijdens de hoofdact andere versterkers in je rack te schroeven. Ja mensen, ff geduld, met een kwartiertje kunnen we weer los. :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Break the silence

> En daar sta je dan op je festival met 3000 man publiek tijdens de hoofdact andere versterkers in je rack te schroeven. Ja mensen, ff geduld, met een kwartiertje kunnen we weer los.



Op zo'n events zie je dat die reserve versterker stand-by klaar staat. 2 XLR's omsteken, 2 speakons omsteken en knallen.
Je maakt het bij opbouw ook zodanig dat je nooit helemaal zonder geluid valt als er een amp uitvalt. Dan zijn er enkele speakers die niet werken gedurende hooguit 2 minuten (inclusief de tijd om naar de amps te lopen). Beter is natuurlijk dat het gewoon blijft werken, maar als ik zie op festivals waar ik als bezoeker kom, wat er daar aan geklungel gebeurd op mainstage, en die firma's er dan nog mee weg komen, dan maak ik me geen zorgen ...

Fluitende micro van Wout bij Sylver live act, de tech stond erbij en keek ernaar. Uurtje later live act van Milk inc, zelfde geval, de tech doet niets ... dat er een uur eerder 15000 man stond met de vingers in de oren kan blijkbaar geen kwaad.

----------


## Turboke

En dat zijn dan hun eigen techneuten van sylver en milc inc.

----------


## mrVazil

Milk Inc. heeft toch niet altijd eigen technieker bij  :Wink:

----------


## WesleyVDH

Maar wel met enige regelmaat, thans bij de shows in Nederland.
Heb ze toch een aantal keer mogen doen in diverse discotheken..

----------


## Turboke

Heb ze enkel nog maar gehad met eigen volk.

----------


## Break the silence

> En dat zijn dan hun eigen techneuten van sylver en milc inc.



Toch niet ... Althans niet in dit geval ...

Ik ken de firma in kwestie (ga geen namen noemen) en de tech was er echt 1 van die firma ...

Nu moet ik er wel bij zeggen: die firma is nogal een prijsstunter, maar in de omgeving kom je die als maar meer tegen, en je komt vaak van die stunts tegen (of lichtconstructies waar ik me niet onder durf te wagen). En toch mag die firma bij al die events elk jaar opnieuw terug komen.

Hieruit kan ik enkel afleiden dat vele organisaties niet veel eisen stellen aan het kwaliteitsniveau. Voor zo'n organisaties kom je dus perfect weg met  versterkers van 700 euro in plaats van de meer betrouwbare versterkers van 3000 euro. Nu, gelukkig is dit niet overal zo, maar voor elk product is er wel een markt ...

----------


## e-sonic

Kreeg net een twitter berichtje,

de specs van de nieuwe Behringer amps zijn door J&H gecontroleerd.

Men heeft een tijdje getest, en de amps blijkbaar goed bevonden..

Behringer iNUKE versterker (nieuws): Behringer iNUKE versterker (nieuws)

groet jurjen

----------


## Hansound

> Kreeg net een twitter berichtje,
> 
> de specs van de nieuwe Behringer amps zijn door J&H gecontroleerd.
> 
> Men heeft een tijdje getest, en de amps blijkbaar goed bevonden..
> 
> Behringer iNUKE versterker (nieuws): Behringer iNUKE versterker (nieuws)
> 
> groet jurjen



Logisch dat ze de amps goed hebben bevonden,  ze gaan ze zelf verkopen, en hopen dat ze met stapels te gelijk de deur uitgaan.

Maar voor het geld kun je er best een kopen en dan flink gebruiken naast je oude amp,   het klinkt inderdaad weer te mooi om waar te zijn.... :Cool:

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> Kreeg net een twitter berichtje,
> 
> 
> Men heeft een tijdje getest, en de amps blijkbaar goed bevonden..
> 
> Behringer iNUKE versterker (nieuws): Behringer iNUKE versterker (nieuws)
> 
> groet jurjen



Ik kan nergens uit de tekst halen dat ze goed bevonden zijn.... ik zie alleen dat de specs waargemaakt worden. Zelfs dat zegt nog niet zo veel, wat er voor mij ontbreekt is dat hoe er gemeten is, volgens welke norm en met welke duur etc.....

Enne, vergeet niet dat je uit specs geen klank kan halen. Er zijn tal van versterkers die het prima doen op papier en die ik, vanwege de klank, links laat liggen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Er zijn tal van versterkers die het prima doen op papier en die ik, vanwege de klank, links laat liggen.



En vice versa. :Wink:

----------


## e-sonic

Lijkt me een prima mogelijkheid om zo'n ding te laten komen,

is het niks dan stuur je de versterker terug, de verzendkosten zijn niet zo hoog   :Wink: 

groet jurjen

----------


## Ericsamandj

vanaf wanneer is deze leverbaar?

----------


## 4AC

Deze versterkers zijn te koop bij J&H, daar moet je dan ook wezen.





> De voorraadindicatie van dit Behringer product kan mogelijk afwijken van  de daadwerkelijke voorraad! Informeer hier naar door te klikken op "Ik  heb een vraag over dit product."




(klik erop)
Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Whitefarmer

zijn er al mensen die de amp gehoord hebben?

ook op de behringer site is er nog geen volledige '' manual'' te vinden.

http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products...0DSP.aspx#main

Wel kun je de dsp software al downloaden :Wink: .

edit: hmm wat spelen met de dsp laat zien dat er MAX 1250W bij 4 ohm leverbaar is (limit gedeelte), misschien dat de 3000/4 ohm pas mogelijk zijn bij het aankoppelen van de 6000 ??

tjah, en voor de prijs (nog geen € 400,-) is het in elk geval een '' cheap'' back-up amp.


http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-10...ersterker.aspx

Jammer dat er geen signal out/thru op zit! (ivm doorlussen)

----------


## frederic

Hoe doen ze dit zonder doorlusmogelijkheid?





> The front panel controls and indicators provide your systems vital signs at a glance. After pressing the Power button, the Power LED lights to show the amp is ready for action. All channels feature positive-detent Gain controls with Signal LEDs that light when a signal is present, as well as clip LEDs to indicate when the signal is distorted and you need to reduce the input signal.
> The rear panel is just as elegant, with combo XLR and 1/4" TRS input connectors making the iNUKE compatible with virtually any source, balanced or unbalanced. Professional twist-lock speaker sockets are provided to ensure every drop of output power gets to your loudspeakers. The rear panel is also where youll find the switches that enable iNUKE amps to work in either dual mono, stereo or mono bridge mode. A* built-in CROSSOVER switch enables the amp to operate in biamp mode*, sending low frequency content to passive subwoofers, while the high frequency output is channeled to fullrange loudspeakers (CH1>100 Hz / CH2<100 Hz or FULLRANGE). Flick the LIMITER ON/OFF switch to activate the built-in overload protection, or turn it off if youre feeling lucky.

----------


## Whitefarmer

gewoon, signaal op input A, deze gaat dan door de X-over, en dan komt er op de speakons hoog en laag gescheiden uit! (ps let wel op, op de foto van de achterkant zie je dat output A High is, en output B low  :EEK!: !)

hier heb je geen doorlus nodig..


Als je een amp met DSP neemt is het toch wel handig als er out/thru op zou zitten.

----------


## frederic

> gewoon, signaal op input A, deze gaat dan door de X-over, en dan komt er op de speakons hoog en laag gescheiden uit! (ps let wel op, op de foto van de achterkant zie je dat output A High is, en output B low !)
> 
> hier heb je geen doorlus nodig..
> 
> 
> Als je een amp met DSP neemt is het toch wel handig als er out/thru op zou zitten.



Lijkt me niet handig te zijn. 
Op het hoog heb je toch zo geen krachtige output nodig?

----------


## SPS

> Lijkt me niet handig te zijn. 
> Op het hoog heb je toch zo geen krachtige output nodig?



 
Je vermogensverdeling wordt sowieso anders doordat je sub en top vaak in een verhouding van 2:1 gebruik, en dus 2x zoveel vermogen uit het kanaal krijgt op sub (4 ohm tov 8 ohm).
effe populair gezegd zonder muggeziften :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## MusicXtra

> Lijkt me niet handig te zijn. 
> Op het hoog heb je toch zo geen krachtige output nodig?



Voor die prijs ga je toch geen lichtere amp kopen voor het hoog?

----------


## Whitefarmer

nee, en al helemaal niet met de dsp, gewoon zo'n 6000 teveel in je rack, op je laptop (of in het geheugen van de amp) een preset voor low, mid en high, en in geval van back-up nodig heb je 2 kantjes extra beschikbaar voor het probleemgebied.

----------


## frederic

> Voor die prijs ga je toch geen lichtere amp kopen voor het hoog?



Normaal niet neen, maar als je weet waar dat soort amps terecht komen: 
jeugdhuizen en amateur DJ's, zou een lichtere amp voor het hoog wel een extra beveiliging zijn.

En ik weet maar al te goed hoe vrijwillige bestellers in jeugdhuizen tewerk gaan.  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> jeugdhuizen en amateur DJ's, zou een lichtere amp voor het hoog wel een extra beveiliging zijn.



En dat is dus een misvatting, die dikke amp gaan ze echt niet open zetten op het hoog en dus zal het ding nooit in de clip gejaagd worden. :Wink:

----------


## mrVazil

> En dat is dus een misvatting, die dikke amp gaan ze echt niet open zetten op het hoog en dus zal het ding nooit in de clip gejaagd worden.



denk je dat? Ik heb altijd geleerd dat je een amp volledig open moet draaien, en ik heb dat zo ook doorgeleerd aan de mensen die in het jeugdhuis de fakkel van me hebben overgenomen. Als ze dan niet omkunnen met vermogens gaat de boel de lucht in hoor  :Smile:

----------


## djyellow

> Ik heb altijd geleerd dat je een amp volledig open moet draaien



Wat is hier het praktisch nut van ? Waarom zou je een amp niet op een lager standje mogen zetten om juist te veel vermogen door je speakers op te lossen ?

----------


## frederic

> En dat is dus een misvatting, die dikke amp gaan ze echt niet open zetten op het hoog en dus zal het ding nooit in de clip gejaagd worden.



Jij hebt nooit als vrijwilliger in een jeugdhuis gewerkt zeker  :Embarrassment: 
Die foefelen en prutsen dat het niet mogelijk is. 
Als het maar hard gaat bij momenten.  :Cool:

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Wat is hier het praktisch nut van ? Waarom zou je een amp niet op een lager standje mogen zetten om juist te veel vermogen door je speakers op te lossen ?



Naar mijn idee is daar je processor voor!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MusicXtra

> denk je dat? Ik heb altijd geleerd dat je een amp volledig open moet draaien,



Wat dacht je ervan dit in de DSP in te stellen? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Jij hebt nooit als vrijwilliger in een jeugdhuis gewerkt zeker 
> Die foefelen en prutsen dat het niet mogelijk is. 
> Als het maar hard gaat bij momenten.



Nee, en dat ga ik nooit doen ook.
Iemand die een hoogdriver met een 6000 Watt versterker stuk maakt kan dat net zo makkelijk met een 500 Watt versterker.

----------


## frederic

> Wat dacht je ervan dit in de DSP in te stellen?
> 
> Nee, en dat ga ik nooit doen ook.
> *Iemand die een hoogdriver met een 6000 Watt versterker stuk maakt kan dat net zo makkelijk met een 500 Watt versterker*.



Stuk maken wel, dit gaat altijd. Maar minder gemakkelijk stuk.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar minder gemakkelijk stuk.



Zal erg weinig uitmaken.

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> Stuk maken wel, dit gaat altijd. Maar minder gemakkelijk stuk.



In beide gevallen is het resultaat hetzelfde..... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## I.T. drive in

http://www.tools4music.de/uploads/tx...ringer_low.pdf

In Duitsland hebben ze er al mee getest  :Smile:

----------


## renevanh

Is er iemand hier die al zo'n ding heeft?

Ben erg benieuwd naar de klank, hoe het bijvoorbeeld ten opzichte van een Synq Digit presteert, of zelfs een Powersoft.

----------


## giserke

> http://www.tools4music.de/uploads/tx...ringer_low.pdf
> 
> In Duitsland hebben ze er al mee getest



Even de pro/ contras vertaald:

Pro:
* Lage prijs
* Zeer laag gewicht
* Goede software voor het bewerken
* Effectieve bescherming circuits
* Zeer hoog rendement
* Stabiel vermogen
* Met of zonder DSP Controller
* Verschillende modellen om uit te kiezen

Contra:
* Niet doorlus mogelijkheid voor de ingangssignalen
* Geen Poolklemmen
* Plastic voorpaneel
* Relatief luide fan

[FONT=Verdana]Alleen spijtig dat er geen conclusie van de geluidskwaliteit gemaakt wordt.[/FONT]

----------


## giserke

Maar wat altijd bij behringer een teer punt is: wat is de kwaliteit van de potentiometers, en connectors?

----------


## speakertech

> Maar zwat altijd bij behringer een teer punt is: wat is de kwaliteit van de potentiometers, en connectors?



Ik heb anders bij Dynacord ook tig potmeters vervangen doordat ze afgebroken waren. Het voorfront was veel te slap voor vaste montage van de potmeters op de print. Goede versterkers, maar op locatie sta je wel zonder.....


Speakertech

----------


## I.T. drive in

Heeft iemand er ondertussen een?

----------


## DJ Paul M

> Heeft iemand er ondertussen een?



 Ik ben toch nog wel steeds benieuwd. Maar mij lijkt het te mooi om waar te zijn. 

edit: zag net dat dit een best wel oud topic is, zelfs het laatste berichtje is nogal oud. Sorry  :EEK!:

----------


## Jules1

heb sinds enkele maanden de INUKE NU3000 stuurt mijn 18" subs zonder problemen zeer goed beestje als ik hem aan mijn K115 speakers hang hoor je iets minder bas ten opzichte van mijn American Audio V3001 plus maar volgens ik kan horen is dat normaal digitaal tegen over analoog maar die INUK is zekers meer dan zijn geld waard.
Groetjes,
Jules

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Kijk, gebruikerservaring is altijd goed. Ik had nog wel een vraag hierover; welke 18" subs stuur je ermee aan?? En bijna belangrijker, hoe vaak zet je de amp in???

Het rotte is dat je een paar zaken moet terugzien in een versterker; betrouwbaarheid, betrouwbaarheid, klank,betrouwbaarheid, daadkracht (dus langdurig tegen de max aan draaien en NIET thermisch uitschakelen), prijs en had ik betrouwbaarheid al genoemd??? Prijs is dus niet altijd een doorslaggevende factor. Ik moet toegeven dat je voor dit geld bijna gewoon een reserve rack kan meenemen om eventuele problemen dicht te timmeren, maar toch.... 

Ondanks dat ik zelf een aantal EP2500's in de verhuur heb gehad en er eigelijk nooit problemen mee heb gekend (tot 4 ohm belast) in de jaren dat ze meegelopen hebben, blijf ik sceptisch over deze inuke-serie (untill proven otherwise).

----------


## knorrepot

Het is hier dus de 3000 variant. Ik heb ze getest op 2 hoorngeladen subs. En vallen zeker niet tegen, na de dsp goed ingesteld te hebben, wat trouwens erg makkelijk/simpel werkt, drukt het goed door, zelfs in de limiter/clipper hoor je hem niet inzakken of dicht klappen. Is in korte vergelijking geweest met een crown ma2400. Daar zit nou niet een schrikbarend verschil in. Op digitaal/analoog na dan. 

Of deze zijn ware vermogen gooit is even de vraag.. binnenkort naar eens aan de scoop hangen..
Bedieningsgemak is wel goed te noemen.

Voor het geld is het geen miskoop! Ook de duurtest op bijna vol volume op een dubbel 12" zelfbouwsub heeft ie voor 5uurtjes prima doorstaan. Amper warm te krijgen!

Tussen de feestdagen eens bruggen en loslaten op onze dubbel 18" subs. Even kort op een zx-3 top van ev gehad, en ook in vergelijking met de ma2400 geen echt bijzondere opmerking. Op het mid-hoog klinkt ie beter dan een synq.

Tot zover de korte testresultaten

----------


## MusicXtra

@Knorrepot; volgens mij had ik dit verhaal een paar dagen geleden ook al gelezen...;-)

----------


## frederic

Ik zou toch prefereren ze aan te sturen met een andere DSP module.

----------


## Hansound

Ik denk dat de aanschaf van dit soort apparaten ook afhangt van welk deel van de branche je bedient,
Als je op de echt beter betaalde gigs zit kun je best met de amps aan komen zetten, zo lang alles werkt is er niets aan de hand,  heb je echter een probleem dan hebben jouw amps het gedaan.
Een duurdere (gerenommeerde) amp kan ook stuk gaan maar dan kun jij er niets aan doen want, je hebt de beste amp die er is bij je...

Ziet er aantrekkelijk uit die specs en die prijs...  maar als het te mooi blijkt om waar te zijn, dan eh... heb ik mn twijfels...

----------


## Rolandino

dat is flauwekul wat je nu zegt.

Als ik op een klus stukken krijg en het evenement lijdt hierdoor schade maakt het niet uit of ik nu een LAB heb staan of een Behringer.

Of het nu een a merk is of een B merk ALLES kan kapot.

En de klant is net zo boos als zijn evenement of feest schade lijdt omdat jouw amp stuk gaat.

Je hebt echt geen vrede hoor als het een LAB zou zijn.

----------


## NesCio01

Snap nog steeds niet hoe uit 1 x 230 Volt/16 amp,

wat dus max. 3680 watt is,

je 2 x 6000 = 12.000 watt 

haalt.

Maja, ben ook geen theoreticus op dit gebied.

grtz

(ik zie nl. maar 1 x aansluiting 230 V op de amp)

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Snap nog steeds niet hoe uit 1 x 230 Volt/16 amp,
> 
> wat dus max. 3680 watt is,
> 
> je 2 x 6000 = 12.000 watt 
> 
> haalt.



De theorie is dat er in muziek dynamiek zit, als er weinig dynamiek inzit dan gaat de versterker al eerder in de beveiliging.
Een crest factor van 10dB is al niet veel en zorgt ervoor dat je ruim onder de 3kW zit.

----------


## frederic

> dat is flauwekul wat je nu zegt.
> 
> Als ik op een klus stukken krijg en het evenement lijdt hierdoor schade maakt het niet uit of ik nu een LAB heb staan of een Behringer.
> 
> Of het nu een a merk is of een B merk ALLES kan kapot.
> 
> En de klant is net zo boos als zijn evenement of feest schade lijdt omdat jouw amp stuk gaat.
> 
> Je hebt echt geen vrede hoor als het een LAB zou zijn.



Dat is helemaal geen flauwekul. 
Bij de keuze van het aankopen van een versterker is de risicofactor ook een element.
Niemand gaat me wijs maken dat de risicofactor op breuk van een amp als de Inuke 6000 die amper 450€ kost, het zelfde is als een gelijkaardig toestel qua vermogen die 10 keer zoveel kost.

----------


## MusicXtra

Als je een heel evenement af laat hangen van één versterker ben je volgens mij al behoorlijk riskant bezig....
Bij kleine gigs zit er altijd wel een versterker in mijn rack die niet gebruikt wordt, bij grotere gigs worden er zoveel versterkers gebruikt dat het feestje gewoon door kan gaan als er één uit zou vallen.
Daarbij zijn al mijn amps van hetzelfde type dus mid, hoog, sub of monitors is allemaal gelijk.

----------


## SH1000

> Dat is helemaal geen flauwekul. 
> Bij de keuze van het aankopen van een versterker is de risicofactor ook een element.
> Niemand gaat me wijs maken dat de risicofactor op breuk van een amp als de Inuke 6000 die amper 450€ kost, het zelfde is als een gelijkaardig toestel qua vermogen die 10 keer zoveel kost.



Als betrouwbaarheid voor mij van levensbelang zou zijn, dan kies ik zeker voor 2 of 3 "Inukes" (a.h.w. redundant) en zeker niet voor 1 hele dure versterker.

----------


## showband

eindbakken zijn nu eenmaal tamelijk cruciale items in je inventaris.
microfoons, kabels, CD spelers, speakers. Van bijna alles heb je er eigenlijk altijd wel meer dan een bij je. Dus je kan door bij uitval.
Kabels is zelfs routine.... _(knoopje en in de "naar huis doos" wie weet het niet)_

Mixers en eindbakken zijn gewoon een headache qua betrouwbaarheid. Niet omdat ze per se vaker stuk gaan, maar omdat bijna niemand een spare bij zich heeft.
De "ouwe poep" die PA en DJ doen hebben daar bijna altijd wel wat voor bij zich. En zijn daarom dat kleine beetje meer waard dat ze krijgen. Hun show loopt ALTIJD door. Kreupel misschien...maar de muziek blijft.

En zolang backup de belangrijkste factor van betrouwbaarheid bij eindbakken is, dan zal voor een klein bedrijfje / eenmans zaakje / hobbyist mijn advies redundancy zijn boven duurdere spullen.
Maar een goede tweede is om spullen te kopen die bij andere al een beetje degelijk bleken te zijn... dat wel. Want als iets te goed lijkt om waar te zijn.. enz

Als SPARE lijkt me een ding van 4 kilo die je avond kan redden voor 188 euro bij J&H een ronduit interesante deal. Maar ik ben dan weer te beroerd om zelf te kijken of ie in 6 keer gebruik uitfikt. Dat dan weer wel. Je kan tweedehands voor de helft een dumpert van marktplaats halen die 20 kilo weegt. Maar dat is toch een hele sjouw. Keer op keer. Daar zou ik best het prijsverschil voor over hebben.

Als hoofd eindbakken vind ik het eerlijk gezegd veel te vroeg. Als die dingen meevallen is het een goede deal. Als ze tegnvallen moet je ze in misschien minder dan 10 klussen afschrijven. dan zijn ze weer erg duur in gebruik.

----------


## knorrepot

@musicextra
Dat zou goed kunnen, nu heb ik de tekst in de juiste post gezet.

De dsp in de amp is niet erg slecht te noemen al zeg ik het zelf, werkt prima. Zeer uitgebreide limiters.

Ook leuk is, als we een beetje amp lostrekken op subs in de showroom bij ons, kun je dit zien aan de tl verlichting. Met de inuke, val niks te merken. Zelfs met een ma1200 is het wel te zien.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ook leuk is, als we een beetje amp lostrekken op subs in de showroom bij ons, kun je dit zien aan de tl verlichting. Met de inuke, val niks te merken. Zelfs met een ma1200 is het wel te zien.



Kan betekenen dat de voeding dik voor elkaar is of dat de amp het opgegeven vermogen bij lange na niet haalt.

----------


## knorrepot

> Kan betekenen dat de voeding dik voor elkaar is of dat de amp het opgegeven vermogen bij lange na niet haalt.



Klopt. Echter in vergelijking met een ma2400 met de zelfde processor, geen schrikbarende verschillen, gemeten op het gehoor. Wel het verschil digitaal vs analoog. Maargoed meten is weten

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> eindbakken zijn nu eenmaal tamelijk cruciale items in je inventaris.
> microfoons, kabels, CD spelers, speakers. Van bijna alles heb je er eigenlijk altijd wel meer dan een bij je. Dus je kan door bij uitval.
> Kabels is zelfs routine.... _(knoopje en in de "naar huis doos" wie weet het niet)_
> 
> Mixers en eindbakken zijn gewoon een headache qua betrouwbaarheid. Niet omdat ze per se vaker stuk gaan, maar omdat bijna niemand een spare bij zich heeft.
> De "ouwe poep" die PA en DJ doen hebben daar bijna altijd wel wat voor bij zich. En zijn daarom dat kleine beetje meer waard dat ze krijgen. Hun show loopt ALTIJD door. Kreupel misschien...maar de muziek blijft.
> 
> .



Met wat kunst en vliegwerk blijft alles in de lucht. Ik draai meestal met een dubbel setje bas en een dubbel setje tops, waarbij iedere set zijn eigen versterker heeft. Mocht er een versterker het begeven, merken maar weinig mensen iets van. Overigens is dit de laatste jaren niet meer voorgekomen dat er iets uitvalt (en dit loopt synchroon met toch wat betere/duurdere en jongere versterkers) Deze setup is, zeg maar, uit ervaring geboren. Daarbij verzamel je in de loop der jaren steeds meer materiaal om je heen dat niet altijd in wordt gezet en dan prima kan dienen als backup.

Mijn mixer is eigelijk nog nooit uitgevallen (Dateq) maar mocht het gebeuren dan heb ik echt altijd nog een oude (maar goed functionerende) Behringer eurodesk MX3282a bij me. Als de standaard mixer faalt, merken de feestgangers wel iets van, maar dat is dan van korte duur. 
De reden dat ik deze standaard bij me heb, is dat ik in het verleden vaak zat verrast ben door iemand die eventjes wat muziek wou maken/zingen... standaard staat deze aan de zijkant opgesteld..inprikken en spelen maar.

Ik denk dat je keuze voor redundant materiaal,je keuze voor A, B of zelfs C-merken al dan niet in het hogere of lagere segment, afhankelijk is van hoeveel geld je beschikbaar hebt, hoe belangrijk jij het zelf vindt en wat je wilt uitstralen/overbrengen op je klanten. Voor de een past daar prima een behringer bij, voor de ander moet het minimaal labgruppen zijn... Ieder het zijne, zullen we maar zeggen???

----------


## SH1000

Als ik de typenummers en vermogens naast elkaar zet, dan is de NU6000 de vreemde eend in de bijt.


NU1000 [W]
NU3000 [W]
NU6000 [W]

Max 4Ohm/bridged
1050
3000
xxx

Max 4Ohm/stereo
320
820
3000

RMS 4Ohm/stereo
210
620
2200

RMS 8Ohm/stereo
110
315
1100

RMS 4Ohm/bridged
750
2075
xxx



Ik zou een beetje het dubbele van een NU3000 verwachten maar de cijfers laten iets anders zien. Het lijken mij (als leek) meer "2 gebrugde" NU3000 versterkers. Als dit zo is, dan betekent dit blijkbaar;
- dat er op het eerste gezicht een enorme sprong in vermogen wordt gemaakt
- dat je de NU6000 niet "nog een keer kan bruggen"
- hij het moeilijker krijgt met <4Ohm

Wat denken de specialisten (jullie dus) er van? En als het klopt zijn er nog meer consequenties?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> NU1000 [W]
> NU3000 [W]
> NU6000 [W]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wat me opvalt is dat het vermogen bij 4 ohm echt factor 2 (>1.9) is, dat wil zeggen dat de voeding goed overeind blijft.
Dat hij het moeilijker krijgt lager als 4 ohm, zal wel een bewuste keuze zijn geweest, de voeding / eindtrap zal daar simpelweg niet op ontworpen zijn, dat wil niet zeggen dat het slecht is. Het kan een heel bewuste keuze zijn. Als je toch niet lager als 4 ohm gaat is het anders overkill. (Soms leuk uit betrouwbaarheids gedachte)
In de gevallen dat je meer wilt zou je altijd nog 2 van dit soort eindtrappen kunnen gebruiken.

----------


## Timothy

Wanneer is die NU6000 beschikbaar? (want overweeg een nieuwe amp voor mijn toekomstige subs te kopen, maar twijfel tussen deze of de 3K6 van Synq)

----------


## jop

Het was volgens mij al algemeen bekend dat de 6000 opgebouwd is uit twee gebrugde 3000's?

Ik heb zelf een 3000dsp gekocht  uit te proberen. Doet wat 'ie moet doen (we gaan nog een keer vergelijken met de cresten en xti's die we hebben)
Echter van de binnenkant krijg ik toch wel kriebels, stelt bar weinig voor. De transistors zijn allemaal bekrast zodat de type's niet leesbaar zijn. De cap's zijn zowieso van lage kwaliteit (=goedkoop)

----------


## frederic

> Het was volgens mij al algemeen bekend dat de 6000 opgebouwd is uit twee gebrugde 3000's?
> 
> Ik heb zelf een 3000dsp gekocht  uit te proberen. Doet wat 'ie moet doen (we gaan nog een keer vergelijken met de cresten en xti's die we hebben)
> Echter van de binnenkant krijg ik toch wel kriebels, stelt bar weinig voor. De transistors zijn allemaal bekrast zodat de type's niet leesbaar zijn. De cap's zijn zowieso van lage kwaliteit (=goedkoop)



Dacht je voor een prikje een hoogvlieger te kopen?

----------


## Rieske

> Dacht je voor een prikje een hoogvlieger te kopen?



Jop geeft aan dat hij alleen de 3000dsp heeft gekocht om uit te proberen dus hou es op met je nutteloze opmerkingen.

----------


## Rolandino

waarom wordt er weer appels met peren vergeleken ?

Stop daar nu eens mee ( amp kost 450 ??? euro ) kun je niet vergelijken met amps van meer dan 1000 euries

Vergelijk deze amp eens met amp in dezelfde prijsklasses !

----------


## frederic

> Jop geeft aan dat hij alleen de 3000dsp heeft gekocht om uit te proberen dus hou es op met je nutteloze opmerkingen.



Wat minder agressief zou U niet misstaan.

----------


## vasco

> Wat minder agressief zou U niet misstaan.



Nou reageer jij de laatste tijd ook niet erg onderbouwend in diverse topics zullen wij maar zeggen. Laten we het gewoon ontopic houden en de kerstgedachte nog even vast, we willen elkaar helpen mag ik hopen hier en niet afbranden.

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Nou reageer jij de laatste tijd ook niet erg onderbouwend in diverse topics zullen wij maar zeggen. Laten we het gewoon ontopic houden en de kerstgedachte nog even vast, we willen elkaar helpen mag ik hopen hier en niet afbranden.



+1 en weer dat gedoe met 10 tekens

----------

